# mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen



## wallerwoller (14. März 2012)

hallo zusammen...
ich wollte anfang april mit einem kollegen für ei paar tage in die nähe von wismar fahren. kann mir jemand sagen ob es dort gute mefo-küsten gibt???


----------



## woern1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Kannst ja mal bei fishmaps.de schauen, ob da paar Strände genannt sind.

werner


----------



## wallerwoller (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

was auch immer das ist fishmaps....kenn ich noch nicht...werd sofort mal nachsehen...vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Silvio.i (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

da gibt es einiges.
Auch dir kann ich nur raten, 10€ zu investieren:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Einfach bei Google Earth sich die Strände anschauen und Leopardengrund mit Sandbänken suchen.


----------



## wallerwoller (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

hört sich ja an als wär die ecke da nicht aussichtslos:g...
@Silvio.i...meinst du die 10 eu.für die neue fischereiabgabe oder wie auch immer die das genannt haben?


----------



## wallerwoller (14. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

sonst keiner nen tip?????


----------



## Krake13 (15. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Wohlenberger Wiek


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> sonst keiner nen tip?????


 
Was möchtest du denn noch lesen? Google maps anwerfen, aufd Satellit stellen und los. Mehr geht doch gar nicht und richtige Hotspots wird dir keiner hier reinschreiben. So nach dem Motto, Parkplatz dort und unten am Wasser dann der 5 Stein auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Die Wismarbucht ist schon ne geile Geschichte, einfach herkommen, die Strände abfahren und luckylucky machen.
Ihr werdet auf jede Menge Mefoangler treffen und mit ein bischen Feingefühl auch ein paar Infos`vorort bekommen.
Anfang April könnt ihr an der gesamten Ostseeküste euer Glück versuchen, ist halt die beste Zeit für Meerforellen!


----------



## Seatrout68 (15. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Wenn es wirklich mit den Temperaturen in die Höhe geht, wirst Du Anfang April keine unlösbaren Probleme kriegen. Hab gestern meine Fangbücher der letzten Jahre angesehen, ich freu mich auf die kommenden Wochen.
Viel, viel Petri


----------



## wallerwoller (15. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

erst mal danke für die antworten..
kann es auch kaum noch erwarten...wollte auch nur wissen ob in der ecke überhaupt was geht, aber dem scheint ja so.
bin mefo neuling...hab mich so gut es geht schlaugelesen und hoffe das es ja vielleicht schon nach den ersten 1000 würfen nen kleinen erfolg gibt:k...
 und wenn nicht...auch nicht schlimm...für mich ist das schon ne coole sache überhaupt mal im meer auf solche art zu angeln:q
werd das in zukunft bestimm öffter mal machen.


----------



## serious (16. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Ich kann ebenfalls zur Wismarbucht (Wohlenberger Wiek, Boltenhagen) raten. Leopardengrund suchen, Infos von dort anzutreffenden Anglern sammeln und "Strecke" machen. Das müsste schon klappen.#6


----------



## schl.wetterangler (17. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich mit den Temperaturen in die Höhe geht, wirst Du Anfang April keine unlösbaren Probleme kriegen. Hab gestern meine Fangbücher der letzten Jahre angesehen, ich freu mich auf die kommenden Wochen.
> Viel, viel Petri



Sehe ich ganz genauso mit der Zeit hast du alles richtig gemacht.Anfang April ist sofern die Wassertemp. bis dahin steigt (momentan ca. 4°C )so ziemlich die beste Zeit des Jahres.Bin auch viel auf der Ecke unterwegs meine Lieblingsstrecken sind alle keine Stunde von Wismar entfernt.Aber genaue Stellen wird dir keiner verraten da bist du schon selbst gefragt. Nur soviel wenn du die Satelitenbilder von Google auswertest Steilküsten mit Leopardengrund und tiefe dunkle Rinnen dicht unter Land sind fast immer ein Indiz für ein höheres Trutten Aufkommen.

So habe ich und wahrscheinlich viele andere hier ihre Plätze gefunden |supergri


----------



## schl.wetterangler (17. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

So noch als kleinen Anreiz hinterher ein paar Fotos aus der Saison 2010. Man achte auf das Datum unten rechts:q.Bei dem Foto mit den 2 Trutten gibts gleich noch nen Ködertip und den Hintergrund dazu. Die 52iger  ohne Datum stammt vom letzten Samstag und gestern hab ich mir nach der Arbeit noch ne 48iger abgeholt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## wallerwoller (18. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

noch mal vielen dank für die tips...#6
ne genaue stelle will ich ja auch garnicht wissen...ein bisschen selber suchen gehört ja auch dazu...aber für mich als mefo neuling ist es auf jeden fall sehr geil zu hören das dort was geht wo man hinfährt...
schöne bilder übrigens...will auch haben|rolleyes...
ich kann es kaum noch erwarten...
vielleicht kann mir noch jemand sagen ob ich mit meiner ausrüstung dort glücklich werde:

mittelharte spinrute -55
spiderwire uc invisibraid
25er-35er fc-vorfach
...

köder zwischen 20 und 30g mit drillin gr.2 oder einzelhaken gr. 1/0(siehe bild)...
...müsste doch funzen oder?


----------



## zapatas (18. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

vielen dank für die ganzen info´s, mit dem einem bild kann ich auch sehr gut was anfangen danke@schl.wetterangler:m


----------



## schl.wetterangler (18. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Hört sich soweit super an ich würde dir aber noch raten dir was Kupferfarbenes in die Blinkerdose zu tun ,gibt Tage da geht fast nix anderes und wenn du dabei bist Vorfächer zu bauen knüpfe mal so 30-40cm überm Blinker noch n Seitenarm (ca.10cm) für ne Springerfliege die rettet oft den Tag.


----------



## wallerwoller (19. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

na dann werd ich mir mal noch einen in kupfer besorgen...mist ...egal wie man es macht....es fehlt doch eh immer einer
kannst du mir denn bestimmte fliege als springer besonders ans herz legen?


----------



## schl.wetterangler (19. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

Binde meine selber auf Hakengr 6-8 das waren die letzten für kaltes Wasser


----------



## wallerwoller (19. März 2012)

*AW: mefo angeln zwischen wismar und boltenhagen*

hab hier noch sowas rumfliegen...gehen die wohl auch?


----------

